# Kancamagus Highway April 7, 2007



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I drove over the Kanc on Friday coming back from work, and the mountains at the top looked so pretty after the recent snowstorm, I just had to get some pictures of it. So Saturday, I decided I would ride up to the top, or at least make the attempt, to get some pictures before the snow melted. Weather wasn't the greatest, probably mid to high 30's at the bottom, and easily below freezing at the top, skies were grey and overcast, but I had to give the ride a shot, and the images, although a bit drab due to the grey skies, were nonetheless beautiful

many large pictures to follow.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

if you look closely at this picture, you can make out the guardrail for Passaconway Road, which roughly parallels the lower Kanc on the other side of the Swift River. Right noiw, it's closed and gated to traffic, the road buried under snow. One of my favorite roads to ride in the entire valley.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking up at the curve of the river, you can catch a glimpse of where the roadway passes by on the other side, beneath snow-covered rock faces.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

The Passaconway Road joins up with the Kanc after passing over this bridge, which I've posted pictures of before.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

about a half mile above the intersection with Passaconway Road is the first scenic rest stop, Lower Falls. Just a few weeks ago, these falls were still encased in ice. When the real thaw starts, these falls will be roaring.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So, you got snow too this weekend?

We got a couple of very unwelcome inches here in DC Friday night and on and off flurries Saturday.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Above Lower Falls, you can see the results of the construction work they've been doing on the Kanc the last few years. Building in some structural support along the riverbank, and widening the road a bit, enough to have a decent bike lane. Just above this area, there's still a section that needs to be re-paved, as they didn't quite get the job completed last fall.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

roughly two miles above Lower Falls is the next scenic viewpoint, Rocky Gorge. 

Here is an example of their construction work that I'm not too fond of. You can see how the road now cuts straight through the stand of trees here. these two shots show where the old road went, straight through the newly constructed parking lot, closely following the course of the river. shot from below the lot, heading up, and then above looking back down.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not fond of the re-construction job they did in this section either. Sure there's a nice wide bike lane, but the old road used to have tighter turns, and sort of stairstep up in rise, and the trees formed a canopy over head. When they rebuilt it, they straightened the curves out a lot, and also made it more of long gradual rise, as well as cut the trees way back. Now people can really drive fast through this section.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Once you crest the top of that last section, the road levels out a bit as you go by the intersection with Bear Notch Road. This road is also closed in winter, but is a popular climb. Most people will climb if from the other side, as the climb is a bit tougher, and the descent coming down toward the Kanc is better pavement than going down the other side


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Just above the Bear Notch Road junction, there's the Colbath House and barn. The barn is, I believe, a reconstruction of the original barn that stood on the property, but it looks out of place to me. Perhaps in a few more years as it gets weathered a bit more. 

When they built this a few years ago, they had post and beam builders from all over New England come up to help raise it up. Sort of like an old Amish barn-raising.

from here on out, for the rest of the ride, it's spitting snow.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

A few more miles along slightly rising roads. That's not ice in that water, it's just slush from the storm a couple days before. Not cold enough to freeze into ice, but not warm enough to melt. 

And then the next shot, the beginning of the climb, sixteen miles up from the beginning of the Kancamagus Highway. Five miles of climbing to get to the top.

can really see my breath now.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

about a quarter mile into the climb, is the first scenic overlook, Sugar Hill.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

The Lily Pond marks roughly the halfway point of the climb. 

I stopped here to shed my jacket and chow down a granola bar. It was cold without the jacket, but with it, i was sweltering. And I was working hard enough to keep fairly warm.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Further up, you come to a corner where the mountainside just drops away, and the wind usually hits you right in the face. 

The first shot is looking up toward my destination, you can make out the roof of the shelter at the scenic overlook. Deceptively close, but I've still got about a mile of climbing left. 

The second shot is looking out and downward a bit where the mountainside falls away.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

and, made it to the top.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

and here's the view from the top, at the sign, first down the other side toward Lincoln, and then back down the top of the hill I just crested. 

and then a couple shots of the scenic outlook. That's the roof that you saw earlier.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Then I took a panorama at the top. here's the shots that went into it, panning from right to left along the top of the mountain range.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

and moving further toward the left.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

and the panorama, split into two just to fit it easier onto the page.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

and that's it. the ride down, even with my heavy gloves, and keeping speed down because of the sand on the roads, my fingers were still getting bit hard by the cold, and I had an ice cream headache the whole time. By the time I was nearing the end of my ride, the snow was falling heavily enough to dampen the road. Almost home, I came across an older couple who were out in their Miata, top-down and bundled up from the cold, heading up the road in the falling snow. They gave me a thumbsup, which I returned to them.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> So, you got snow too this weekend?
> 
> We got a couple of very unwelcome inches here in DC Friday night and on and off flurries Saturday.


Wednesday, into early Thursday morning. Where I'm at we got maybe a foot, up on top of the Kanc, probably at least a foot and a half. Been flurries pretty much every day since. Supposed to be another storm Thursday, not sure if it's gonna be snow, or just rain/freezing rain/sleet. 

some spring.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great stuff. We've so been missing the snow out here in the Sierras. Absolutely gorgeous shots from the top. Love the clouds.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Too much white in those pictures to suit me. Nice ride report.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

rufus said:


> Wednesday, into early Thursday morning. Where I'm at we got maybe a foot, up on top of the Kanc, probably at least a foot and a half. Been flurries pretty much every day since. Supposed to be another storm Thursday, not sure if it's gonna be snow, or just rain/freezing rain/sleet.
> 
> some spring.


It snowed in Texas too. I was out camping and only got a few flurries, but apparently other parts got a few inches which is a lot for the Dallas/Fort Worth area in a given winter, but especially in April. Some spring, indeed!

Did you ride on any of the snow covered/gated roads? Looks like a fun trip. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I feel like I just watched "Fargo" and "A Simple Plan" and "The Sweet Hereafter" back-to-back-to-back. Great photography. Brave riding. I'm jealous.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

+1 on the jealousy thing... 

I rode the Kank back when I was 16 with my uncle who owned a bike shop...
That was the greatest ride... 112 miles, 4 mt. passes, and a cold brew to finish...
My uncle sold his bike shop a few years ago, down in Ashland, and he and my brother
are making plans to climb the Kank again this coming summer now that my brother
lives up there too...

BEAUTIFUL climb,
BEAUTIFUL mts,
BEAUTIFUL pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

